# Neuer Dämpfer für 2002 BW Gemini



## Haigscht (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe vor in mein BW Gemini einen neuen Dämpfer einzubauen. 
Irgendwelche Vorschläge welcher zu der Geometrie des Gemini passt ? Im Moment ist ein Rock Shox Dämpfer drin, der aber im Eimer ist ( original Ausstattung). 

Gruss
Guido


----------



## Liwi (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo !

Habe mir vor kurzem meinen SID durch einen Fox RP23 ersetzt.
Bisher kann ich nur sagen ...............endlich ist das Wippen hinten weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.O.B. (8. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte den SSD 210 L von DT und bin damit zufrieden gewesen. Das Lock Out hatte ich nie gebraucht. Der 225er ohne Lock Out wäre dann die preiswertere Alternative, wenn dieser noch zuhaben ist.


----------



## Haigscht (10. Februar 2008)

DT 225 - den hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Ich probiers mal aus - kostet ja zum Glück kein Vermögen..

Danke !


----------



## pedale3 (14. Februar 2008)

Hey,

der Fox RP3 oder halt RP23 sind schon ziemlich gut. Wenn die günstig zu bekommen sind - auf jeden Fall besser als die DT's.

210L und 225 kenne ich beide. Da würde ich sagen, der 210L hat nicht nur den LO, sondern der geht auch als Dämfer spürbar besser. Kann natürlich auch Serienschwankung sein - who knows.

Wenn Du nen gebrauchten DT kaufst und von der Performance enttäuscht bist: Nach ner Inspektion (kannste mit dem Kit selber machen) ist der wieder Top!

/Pedale.


----------



## F.O.B. (14. Februar 2008)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was bei Fox heute so Sache ist, aber vor dem Gemini hatte ich ein Trek Y33 mit einem Fox-Federbein (Vanilla RC oder so?) mit Piggy Bag und LO vom Lenker aus bedienbar. Die alle naselangen Reparaturen und Wartungen bei Shock Therapy waren nicht billig...


----------

